# Birthday smoke



## 96Romeo (Feb 11, 2020)

Wife bought me an Amazn tube for my birthday.  Figured I would try it out on some cheese.  Never did cheese before.  First I did Colby and extra sharp cheddar and mozzarella with apple pellets for 2.5 hrs and immediately vac sealed.  The second batch I did we type cheese but with hickory and put in ziplocks in fridge and will vac seal later. I hope they both taste different later on because they both don't taste too good right now.  Should I have waited to vacuum seal the first batch till later?


----------



## JJS (Feb 11, 2020)

I vac seal mine as soon as they come out of the smoker


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2020)

Looks pretty chilly , love smoked cheese

Gary


----------



## Sowsage (Feb 11, 2020)

I think your good. One thing I alway make sure is to wipe any moisture off that may have come to the surface of the cheese before vac packing.


----------



## 96Romeo (Feb 11, 2020)

gary s said:


> Looks pretty chilly , love smoked cheese
> 
> Gary


Not to terribly chilly about 37f  outside  and inside temp of the smoker was in the 80s.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Nice try for your first smoke on cheese.

Warren


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 11, 2020)

I just got a tube and started my smoke at 7:20 today.
It is 39' outside here in N Cal.
Apple pellets. Old Char-Broil grill. Inside temp 41'.

How long do you guys age them?
Do you age them in the fridge or the freezer?
How do you determine when they are done?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks for the like Will Squared it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 11, 2020)

... just a small tip of the hat to a Smokin' Guru ...

I am just a Noob and wish to soak up as much wisdom as I can. We just got a 560 and this is my third smoke.


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 11, 2020)

I am smoking about 5 lbs. of cheese.
Pepper Jack
Monterey Jack
Mild Chedder
Mozzerela


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Keep following and reading and you will most likely past me. I'm an just a old man slowing down.

Warren


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm no Spring Chicken.
67
Got at least 20 more on me...


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Gotcha I'll be 77 in June Ha

Warren


----------



## JJS (Feb 11, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> I just got a tube and started my smoke at 7:20 today.
> It is 39' outside here in N Cal.
> Apple pellets. Old Char-Broil grill. Inside temp 41'.
> 
> ...



I age mine for a month in the fridge before eating any, the freezer changes the texture of the cheese (in my experience)


----------



## PSU Joe (Feb 11, 2020)

Can't wait to hear how the taste test goes.  I did some cheese on my MES with the smoke tube.  I think they turned out great but a few people think they are too smokey (used AMAZN pit master in tube for 3 hours then vacu sealed).  Have only been aging for 2 weeks.  I thought the Dubliner cheese was amazing.  I might try the AMAZN tray next time but still having trouble keeping it lit.  Still experimenting but loving tasting everything.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Thanks for the like 96Romeo it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2020)

Will Squared Thanks for all the likes they are greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 11, 2020)

PSU Joe said:


> Can't wait to hear how the taste test goes.  I did some cheese on my MES with the smoke tube.  I think they turned out great but a few people think they are too smokey (used AMAZN pit master in tube for 3 hours then vacu sealed).  Have only been aging for 2 weeks.  I thought the Dubliner cheese was amazing.  I might try the AMAZN tray next time but still having trouble keeping it lit.  Still experimenting but loving tasting everything.


Smoked Dubliner must taste Amazing !


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 11, 2020)

Smoked 30lbs of cheese Saturday. Let me know how yours turns out when you open it up


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 11, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Smoked 30lbs of cheese Saturday. Let me know how yours turns out when you open it up


What is the size of your smoker?

What kind of cheese?


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 11, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> What is the size of your smoker?
> 
> What kind of cheese?








						Smoked a little bit of cheese
					

Been planning a cheese smoke for a while now but the mild winter has kept me from doing it. Woke up Friday morning to this and decided the time was perfect   We have been buying cheese now for a while for this smoke and managed to gather 30lbs. My mom had 10lbs for me as well but the snow...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

